# what colour is he?



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

born yesterday mum is new forest, dad is piebald cob


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Cant help with the colour sorry, just wanted to say he is stunning! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

looks like he will be a bay or could go grey.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I think he will be a bay like mum, by his breeding he will be a usefull sort I would think. Your scenery is stunning by the way


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I think he'll be black.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Soon you will know.. the hair around his nose and eyes will start to malt and his foreever colour will start to come through... 

He could go Bay, Black, or end up a grey... He is defo not going to be piebald or skewbald...

He is a real cutie..

A section A I bred years ago came out of our coloured Section A mare and my grey stallion.. The filly was born a beautiful chestnut with flaxen mane and tail.. Her forever colour was a very light strawberry roan..


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

He won't be grey as grey is a dominant gene, so 1 of his parents would have to be grey for him to be grey. He's either black or very dark bay.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, he'll definitely carry agouti as bay is reccesive, at the moment he looks Grulla or Smokey Black, but if the sire is a "true" Black Tobiano thne he will eventually turn bay, since there's no Dilutions to effect this.


----------



## animalhealthscience (Jun 12, 2010)

thedoggyparlour said:


> born yesterday mum is new forest, dad is piebald cob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice mare and foal i love it when they moult out and you see their true colour underneath .


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Black i`d say,


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

here he is few days before he was weaned and yes he turned out black


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

He is a wee beauty... Are you keeping him ?? Pamx


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

He`s a very nice sort, would hang on to him


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous! He looks alot like my black girl did at that age, she's 20 years old now!!!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I was going to say black as well. He's going to be a nice chap when he grows into his back end!


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

here he is few days ago he now looks like he will be like his mum.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## spot (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh how cute - no idea about the colour though!


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont care what colour he will be, I want him

Jenn


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

how cute is the foal good pictures


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh hes real cute bless it.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

he's lovely.. i reckon he'll be around the same colour as his mum


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

yes he is same colour as mum now


----------

